# Sudocrem



## Mbronze (8 April 2008)

Does anybody use this on their horses, if so, what for?  
	
	
		
		
	


	





I found some in my first aid kit after routing around and couldn't remember why i have it?? Blonde moment of course!!


----------



## SillySausage (8 April 2008)

I used it when my mare had mudfever, worked a treat! 

Hope that helps


----------



## ihatework (8 April 2008)

Yes, it is the primary bit of my first aid kit.
Just use it for all minor scrapes and any small mud fever scabs etc.


----------



## meggull (8 April 2008)

I have used it for mudfever in the past, seemed to work!


----------



## CheziBrown (8 April 2008)

Yes I always have a tub of it around both at the stables and at home.  Use it on everything, cuts, scrapes, sunburn (on horses nose), on his nose when it got sore.  It's fab stuff !!  Very sticky and greasy though and gets everywhere !


----------



## jenbleep (8 April 2008)

minor scrapes, mud fever, some people use it on sunburn


----------



## Sugarplum Furry (8 April 2008)

It's also very good to put in the hooves for thrush.


----------



## Mbronze (8 April 2008)

Brilliant, thanks guys. 

Think i shall have to re-label it to mudfever, cut, scrape, sunburn cream so i remember!!


----------



## bex1984 (8 April 2008)

yep, I've used it on/to prevent mudfever, and for putting on  cuts once they've been cleaned, as a barrier. 

i use it on my hands. I put a layer on when I've finished at the yard, put gloves on top, by the time I get home my hands are soft and it heals all the cracks


----------



## KatB (8 April 2008)

Use it for everything!! Also good as fly barrier


----------



## kit279 (8 April 2008)

Doubles up as spot cream as well! Lol - wonder how that was discovered?!


----------



## alicep (8 April 2008)

use it for all types of rubs, scrapes, etc.


----------



## Damnation (8 April 2008)

Its amazing for rainscald too! There are no ends to the wonders of sudocrem


----------



## Tharg (8 April 2008)

Its got the magical ingredient Benzyl Benzoate.


----------



## Theresa_F (8 April 2008)

Great for putting round the sheath area to prevent sweet itch and general pest biting on the boys.

I also mix it with sulphur and tea tree oil - works even more effectively on grease on Cairo and mudfever on my TB in the past.  Also great on skin cracks etc.

I get through big pots of it in summer.


----------



## Twinkle Twinkle (8 April 2008)

I use it for scrapes.


----------



## samuelhorse (8 April 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Great for putting round the sheath area to prevent sweet itch and general pest biting on the boys.



[/ QUOTE ]

my god, thats fantastic . My poor boy came  in with his w***y dripping in blood where he had been eaten!  
Sudacrem - will give it a go, probably be like fly paper and the midges will get stuck to the sudacrem!!!!


----------



## tania01 (8 April 2008)

i have used it for sun burn works a treat


----------



## Angelbones (9 April 2008)

Keep a packet of baby wipes with you also - they get the Sudocrem residue off your hands like nothing else!


----------

